# New Colored End Carbon Stabilizers from DCAP



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Love the new colors Todd, great work as usual!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Say Todd those look great.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Bump for DCAP


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Sweet !


----------



## roadster21 (Jul 13, 2008)

Super nice!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Love the colors Todd


----------



## Arrow D (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm digging the nice work. Good Job


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

The colors look fantastic.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

WOW! Wish I could swap my polished aluminum for some orange. That would look great on my target setup!


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

all pms answered and thanks for the orders.


----------



## coelkbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

Man they look great.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Aww man... those were'nt available when I got mine:sad:

SO any plans on doing the same with the wieghts?


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

SARASR said:


> Aww man... those were'nt available when I got mine:sad:
> 
> SO any plans on doing the same with the wieghts?


No plans for colored weights at this time...


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Bump for a great product and Company.


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

Those look great. New options for a new season!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Need to keep this at the top for DCA!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

TTT for DCA!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

bump for DCAP


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

thanks for all the orders and good luck hunting


----------



## Crash_Pilot (Jan 8, 2011)

Is there a way to add weight to these stabs?


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

jldean78 said:


> Is there a way to add weight to these stabs?


Yes, the ends are threaded and weights & weight kits are available.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

I love the colors....Todd any chance the weight kits might get a color change too?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

WOW, very nice Todd!! Just seeing this now and they look GOOD!!


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the orders and all pms are answered, hope everyones enjoying the hunting season, I know me and Lana are.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

bttt for DCAP


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

All orders are shipped and pm answered, we will not be shipping anything till the 14th of this month as I will be in Kansas hunting on a much needed vacation. Thanks for everything everyone and good luck hunting, I will have limited internet service but I will try and keep all pms answered.

Todd


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

ttt for DCAP


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

These are great options to add to already great stabilizers.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the orders, hope everyone is enjoying the hunting season, Lana got here first deer on saturday, fun had by all.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

sick stabs....


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Wish I wouldn't have looked at the Red stabs Todd, it is going to cost me money now!! Wonder what the wife would say if I opened it Christmas morningn and she didn't buy it for me


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

She willl get over it in a few days , let me know when u want some , happy holidays



RatherBArchery said:


> Wish I wouldn't have looked at the Red stabs Todd, it is going to cost me money now!! Wonder what the wife would say if I opened it Christmas morningn and she didn't buy it for me


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Merry Christmas to every from all of us at DCAP, hope you all have a great day.


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

Was working on the website today, added some new products, Large End Cap Weights ,BowHunter Class Weight Offset Bar and books and videos by Larry Wise, there is more products to be added in the next few weeks.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

deadcenterslady said:


> Was working on the website today, added some new products, Large End Cap Weights ,BowHunter Class Weight Offset Bar and books and videos by Larry Wise, there is more products to be added in the next few weeks.


Awesome!


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

Guess ill be spending some more money here very soon. These things are sweet!!!

Keep up the new stuff Todd!!!


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Happy New Year to everyone and thanks for everything in 2011, Hard to believe another year has passed and look forward to working with everyone in 2012, website it almost all updated with new product and all the show dates for 2012. Plenty of Staff Shooters positions avalible.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey Todd as soon as I sell my stabs I will be ordering a 30" front and 6 or 8" rear...in red, gonna go on this custom Burner. Hopefully it will be fast, You make one heck of a stab. Just bought a 10" 3D pro with the weight set and it is one heck of a stab, Your craftsmanship is outstanding. How stiff are these carbon rods?


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

cncmachiningman said:


> You asked for them, Colored end Carbon Stabilizers are avaible in Red, Green, Orange, Purple and Pink. Blue will be availible in the near future. Lengths shown in the pictures are 8" , 10" and 18" , The Pink model is all I had together at this time, but is avalible in all length's. The purple looks like blue but it is very purple, some how the camera made it look like that , its the best I could do.
> Pricing includes 10% AT User discount and free shipping
> 6" $36.00 wt. 3.0 oz.
> 8" $40.50 wt. 3.4 oz.
> ...


Great Work!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey Todd, how much are the stainless weight sets...the smaller 3 stack? And I was just wondering if the 10" and up all have the same size graphic, are the 6" and 8" smaller graphics. Just want to be sure when I order.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

buckman2591 said:


> Great Work!


thanks alot for the kind words


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

vftcandy said:


> Hey Todd as soon as I sell my stabs I will be ordering a 30" front and 6 or 8" rear...in red, gonna go on this custom Burner. Hopefully it will be fast, You make one heck of a stab. Just bought a 10" 3D pro with the weight set and it is one heck of a stab, Your craftsmanship is outstanding. How stiff are these carbon rods?


carbon is very stiff , if i would have to say its the stiffest one the market, look forward to working with you and the red looks like a great match for you


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

vftcandy said:


> Hey Todd, how much are the stainless weight sets...the smaller 3 stack? And I was just wondering if the 10" and up all have the same size graphic, are the 6" and 8" smaller graphics. Just want to be sure when I order.


weight sets retail for 19.99 " remember at AT users get a 10% discount", 6" and 8" have differt size wraps , 10" thru 15" use the same size 18" and up all use the same size ,hope this helps, if you wanna talk to make sure you get exactly call me in the evening hrs at 570-259-0981


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

cncmachiningman said:


> weight sets retail for 19.99 " remember at AT users get a 10% discount", 6" and 8" have differt size wraps , 10" thru 15" use the same size 18" and up all use the same size ,hope this helps, if you wanna talk to make sure you get exactly call me in the evening hrs at 570-259-0981


Ok, I got it...I can't wait to become part of the Dead Center Family!.....Again, haha!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Todd for all the help today, you have made my day...makes up for the recent tough times. I really appreciate everything, I am looking forward to working with you!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

customize your target rig with the colors from dead center!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

paheadhunter said:


> customize your target rig with the colors from dead center!


Heck ya I am less than 3 days from having one sweet DCAP set up!


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

vftcandy said:


> Heck ya I am less than 3 days from having one sweet DCAP set up!


Pictures, or it didn't happen! :wink:


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Bump for the sweetest stabs on the market!! A set of red anodized stabs will be mine soon!!!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

RatherBArchery said:


> Bump for the sweetest stabs on the market!! A set of red anodized stabs will be mine soon!!!


Here is what ya have to look forward too...


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

That is one sweet lookin rig , thanks for all the orders , had to work today buildin stuff.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

cncmachiningman said:


> That is one sweet lookin rig , thanks for all the orders , had to work today buildin stuff.


Working on a Sunday...man, all I did was watch football and stare at my bow..haha. Josh got his wraps on, they look slick!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

bump...


----------



## strapassasin (Feb 7, 2011)

Bump for the best stabs on the market....


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

bump it up for some great colors for some great stabs


----------



## strapassasin (Feb 7, 2011)

Back up top..... The best around guys, absolute top notch in every category....


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Bump for the Stabman...:wink:


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## strapassasin (Feb 7, 2011)

Back to the top.... Lets get some more orders made!!


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

I will be placing another order with Todd today!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

MileHighOutlaw said:


> I will be placing another order with Todd today!


Congrats man! I am gonna order for my son, he want's a Badarse bow like his daddy!


----------



## itsashooter (Feb 20, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> Congrats man! I am gonna order for my son, he want's a Badarse bow like his daddy!


HAHAHA So does everyone of my kids. I told them to save their pennies and I will help them get their bows badarse. The wife on the other hand...Yeah I had to pony up for that bill :tongue:


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

thanks for the orders tonight, looking forward to going to Lancaster Archery for the Classic staurday, hope to see some of you there.


----------



## MDStrother (Nov 24, 2011)

I will see you tomorrow Todd!


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Sent my order in tonight will post up some pics when I get it. Order a 6in. in red will be using it on my hunting rig,


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

I would like to see some more pics.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

bump...


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Me and Lana spent the day today at the LAS Classic, packed house and it was nice meeting alot of you there, got a tour of there new warehouse "wow do they have alot of product and space there, sunday we are heading to bloomsburg to watch the finals there, thanks for all the orders and all pms are answered.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

cncmachiningman said:


> Me and Lana spent the day today at the LAS Classic, packed house and it was nice meeting alot of you there, got a tour of there new warehouse "wow do they have alot of product and space there, sunday we are heading to bloomsburg to watch the finals there, thanks for all the orders and all pms are answered.


Sounds like fun, have a good time buddy!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

My new set of carbon stabs with Red anodized ends are ready to go on the Supra, pictures to follow soon. They look SWEET!!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

RatherBArchery said:


> My new set of carbon stabs with Red anodized ends are ready to go on the Supra, pictures to follow soon. They look SWEET!!


That will look great I bet!

I have a few ideas for some colored end caps, just need to get some extra cash to order some


----------



## strapassasin (Feb 7, 2011)

Back to the top for the best stabs on the market... Order up fellas, you WON'T be disappointed


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't always shoot archery,but when I do
I shoot DCAP stabilizers!!
Stay steady my friends!!!!


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

ratherbarchery said:


> i don't always shoot archery,but when i do
> i shoot dcap stabilizers!!
> Stay steady my friends!!!!


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

I love my red 30"! Awesome stabilizers.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

MileHighOutlaw said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:


That should be the new DCAP tee shirt!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Up for the best stabs on the market!!


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

Well I bought this Muddy Girl 8 inch stabilizer for my daughter as a birthday gift coming up but I decided to see how it would look on my Z7. The colors could not have matched the previous anodizing any better. To bad it was not a 10 inch version!


----------



## hagan525 (Jan 29, 2012)

PM'd you about one tonight


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

Hagan525: I saw your post earlier about looking for a stabilizer. You will not be disappointed with one from DCAP.


----------



## hagan525 (Jan 29, 2012)

Alright cool I'm hoping I can get one here by wednesday lol I ned it for my shoot wednesday night! I also ordered a Cartel so who knows.. but from what I've seen on this post these DCAP ones are great!


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

hagan525 said:


> PM'd you about one tonight


Sorry I missed ur pm last night its been a little crazy around here , look forward to talking to u tonight and please remember all colored end stabs are built when ordered, so there is a few day wait.


----------



## hagan525 (Jan 29, 2012)

okay thats fine. I may just go all black if thats possible also!


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

MileHighOutlaw said:


> Well I bought this Muddy Girl 8 inch stabilizer for my daughter as a birthday gift coming up but I decided to see how it would look on my Z7. The colors could not have matched the previous anodizing any better. To bad it was not a 10 inch version!


That's a great lookin rig , thanks for the pictures


----------



## hagan525 (Jan 29, 2012)

Ordered My stabilizer tonight.. Can't wait to get it here and try it out. Todd was an exceptional fella to talk to. appreciate the help Todd.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

DCAP the best way to stabilize your bow....great products!

Todd I gotta get in touch with you about ordering some new stabs....my refund is gonna go to something for me at least


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the orders and all pms are answered, thanks again for everyones business. Hope to see alot of you at Louisville, KY as we will have a booth there this year.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

RatherBArchery said:


> Ttt


Hi Ray, thanks for setting up taking care of the DCAP booth at the Lancaster Archery Club shoot this weekend, its great to have you on the staff.

Todd


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks!! I am glad to help great folks like yourself!!
I think folks are finally catching on to how GREAT these stabs perform, there are enough of them in central PA to make folks take notice.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

RatherBArchery said:


> I think folks are finally catching on to how GREAT these stabs perform, there are enough of them in central PA to make folks take notice.


I agree I'm starting to hear more and more people finally talking about them!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Catch the wave that is sweeping central PA!!


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah at vegas we had a tenth place finsh and a 15th place finish in open in the first flight, out of 700 shooters thats awsome, we also had a 5th place finish in the youth class in first flight, 2 of the shooters had there first 300 there, sorry ive not been on here much , he have been so busy with orders, getting the catalog printed and some new product


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I will be posting pictures of mine soon, those colored ends make a bow POP!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

They not only work, they look good too!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Red anodized end caps are still my favorites.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Up for the best stabs on the market


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Up for the best!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Got to see all of the DCAP products again first hand this weekend and they are SWEET!!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Where in central pa are you located. Do you have any dealers nearby? Thanks they look awesome.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

mathews xt 600 said:


> Where in central pa are you located. Do you have any dealers nearby? Thanks they look awesome.


Todd is located North of Harrisburg in the town of Beaver Springs, you can go to DCA's website and order from them. deadcenterarchery.com


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Does anyone have a pic of the 6 or 8" with the weight kit?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I just bought a 8" black stab with Todd's new 6 oz weight and bowjax X-it end protector, sweet little set-up for the hunting bow.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

mathews xt 600 said:


> Does anyone have a pic of the 6 or 8" with the weight kit?


...............................Will try to post pic tomorrow...


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey DCA Staffers, check out the article on stabs featuring Todd, DCA and his bow balancer in the April Issue of Arrow Trade mag starting on page 54. Congrats Todd!

http://www.ezflipmags.com/Magazines/View/ArrowTrade_Magazine/24/


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

ricksmathew said:


> Hey DCA Staffers, check out the article on stabs featuring Todd, DCA and his bow balancer in the April Issue of Arrow Trade mag starting on page 54. Congrats Todd!
> 
> http://www.ezflipmags.com/Magazines/View/ArrowTrade_Magazine/24/


Thanks rick, also we r stocked up on colored ends again, these are the colors in stock, red,green,orange and blue, hope to see alot of u in louisville


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Updated pics of the Baddest Burner in town.....


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Best stabs to the top


----------



## rweyman (Apr 12, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

How did Louisville go Todd?


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

It went great, just got home, long drive , got to meet alot of new faces , looking forward to u going along to bedford


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

cncmachiningman said:


> It went great, just got home, long drive , got to meet alot of new faces , looking forward to u going along to bedford


I am looking forward to it!


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

Lets get Todd and DCA back up to the top!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Back to the top for DCA!


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

Can't wait to try these out....


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Your orders on the way, thanks again for your business


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Going to see the stabman this weekend, more toys See you Sunday Todd!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Spent Sunday in the DCAP lab working on my set-up, was like a kid in a candy store  THANKS for your time on Sunday Todd!!
Good stuff here folks, check out the DCAP website to view Todd's awesome products.


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Here's my DCAP stablizer on my new Strother Wrath. Top quality work on this stab. one of the best made ones I have owned. It's the 6in. one with a 2oz. weight on the front.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I just added another 6 oz weight to the front of my hunting stab making it 12 oz. total, can not beleive how much steadier that makes the hunting bow!! Todd's work is amazing.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

gun278 said:


> Here's my DCAP stablizer on my new Strother Wrath. Top quality work on this stab. one of the best made ones I have owned. It's the 6in. one with a 2oz. weight on the front.
> View attachment 1342453
> View attachment 1342454


Thats a great looking set up, thanks for your business and posting the pictures


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

RatherBArchery said:


> Spent Sunday in the DCAP lab working on my set-up, was like a kid in a candy store  THANKS for your time on Sunday Todd!!
> Good stuff here folks, check out the DCAP website to view Todd's awesome products.


I enjoyed spending the afternoon with you, i luv having people come to the shop and get them shooting better, also thanks for building me the bowpress, i will put it to good use, talk to u soon


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

The stabs look awesome Todd keep up the good work man and hopefully I'll see you guys soon.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

alfabuck said:


> The stabs look awesome Todd keep up the good work man and hopefully I'll see you guys soon.


nice hearing from you , and thanks for the kind words, hope to see you soon.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey Todd, I recieved everything today...man thank you so much, we are all set...here is the pics of the wifes custom rig...


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Back to the top where this belongs!


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

vftcandy said:


> Hey Todd, I recieved everything today...man thank you so much, we are all set...here is the pics of the wifes custom rig...


awsome rig, just sent a set out for James Wifes bow, thanks again for everything and good luck at the Redding Shoot


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the orders everyone, sorry I dont get on hear much lately, just been super busy filling orders and making parts,picking up new dealers every week, lots of exciting things going on hear lately, we will be making some announcements very soon.
To all you dealers out there thanks for all the orders on the Pro Balancer " cant keep them on the shelf"


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Great guy who builds Qualitity products, check out DCAP!!! Thanks Todd!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Best stabs on the market belong on the first page!!!


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Just checking in. Been super busy with a new job and project. Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## 4x4buck (Oct 15, 2010)

My bow set up with 2 dead steady stabs.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks good!!


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

4x4buck said:


> My bow set up with 2 dead steady stabs.
> View attachment 1367888
> View attachment 1367889


Thanks for ur business, enjoy them and thanks for helping to spread the word out there.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Lets get this back to the top where it belongs!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Everyone must be busy out shooting!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Bump for DCAP!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

These stabilizers look great.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

mathews xt 600 said:


> These stabilizers look great.


Thanks for your kind words , I hate to say it but when were out of colored ends I think were done making them , just not enough interest in colored stuff , plus to many issues with exact color matching we have orange ,green , blue and a few purple left.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

No more red Todd  I guess black will do then. 
Color doesn't make the stab perform,a quality product with proper set-up does


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> No more red Todd  I guess black will do then.
> Color doesn't make the stab perform,a quality product with proper set-up does



Your absolutely correct Ray!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

All stuff made by Todd at DCAP is top quality folks!!


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

Back to the top for the best


----------



## troxautoserv (Apr 20, 2009)

I hear there was testing done on a new hunting stabalizer. i guess if it's like anything else Todd builds it will be TOP SHELF!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

TTt best stabs out there


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

well i beleive we are going to keep the blue and reds ends


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Got any green ends you're looking to clear out?


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Highball said:


> Got any green ends you're looking to clear out?


Pm Todd with any of your needs!


----------

